# Promethean Sun



## Doelago

> Promethean Sun will be on sale from 9am (UK local time) tomorrow.


Anyone else who is excited?


----------



## Pigasos

Kinda excited. The fact that I have neither the money nor the means to order it now or anywhere in the foreseeable future manages to curb my enthusiasm somewhat, though.


----------



## NIKT208

I cant watch youtube at work, what does the video say? How much will it cost? How many are there?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Me. Better start saving then , although I could just try and get a copy for my upcoming birthday :victory:. 

EDIT: Although it doesn't say how much it costs, I can presume it's alot, and it just says it's pretty much set at the height of great Crusade Vulkan leads his Salamanders.

EDIT 2: Oh yes, it's a hardback novella.


----------



## NIKT208

The Iron Warriors one was £30 plus £10 p&p. So I'd expect the same.


----------



## Worldkiller

9am UK local time.

Looks like I'll be staying up late to ensure getting a copy.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'll definitely be ordering this, though grateful for so many copies since it won't be until Tuesday that I can do so.

And.. I know where their going. Or at least i've got a very good idea, and if I am right... this will be bloody.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Mossy Toes

Salamanders vs. the Cabal, or something?


----------



## Lord of the Night

My guess is they are going to Ymgarl, and will fight the legendary Ymgarl Genestealers.


Actually kind of angry about this release, money is tight and i'm having to scrimp just to afford this novella. Its Heresy so it will sell well but £40 is still a significant investment, so it won't sell quickly, giving me plenty of time to amass the savings I need. Just hope i'm in time to get a copy.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

£10 P&P? They can fuck right off.


----------



## NIKT208

Yeah P&P is a joke. Thy justify it by saying its recorded delivery or some other bull.


----------



## empyrean

This is a 

Ymgarl Genestealer 
?

I don't think so...


----------



## NIKT208

Lord of the Night said:


> My guess is they are going to Ymgarl, and will fight the legendary Ymgarl Genestealers.
> 
> 
> I believe the afore-mentioned spoiler actually takes place well after the Heresy, as the Inquisition was involved. I may be wrong though.


----------



## ckcrawford

Mossy Toes said:


> Salamanders vs. the Cabal, or something?


Thatd' be interesting. I wonder why thy limited it. Its definitely not a good tactic if you wanted to bring more fans into the community. It must not be that important.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> My guess is they are going to Ymgarl, and will fight the legendary Ymgarl Genestealers.


Yeah, that was long after the Heresy...


----------



## Sacred Feth

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> £10 P&P? They can fuck right off.


Sums up my opinion.


----------



## increaso

Price is a bit annoying, but they have sucked me in.

I wonder if the lizard thing is an Eldar Exodite creature thing.


----------



## rafunparked

If you go to the YouTube video page in the description it says it's at the height of the crusade and involves Vulcan ferrus mannus and mortarion taking on eldar. Not specific on dark or regular tho but by the creatures I'd say dark. And I plan on getting the book for sure. Don't rlly care to much about Lyme but if it's in the heresy I'm getting it. The price sucks but I don't even play 40k I just read the books so this can be expensive as long as the quality is good.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a Ymgarl Genestealer ? A different type of Tyranid Genestealer ?


----------



## Angel of Blood

£10 P+P?! Are you fucking shitting me!


----------



## Insurance

any chance they will release an ebook version? i want to read everything in the horus heresy series, but that price is unreasonable.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Angel of Blood said:


> £10 P+P?! Are you fucking shitting me!


I take it you won't be ordering a copy.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Gonna try and see if any of the local waterstones or other books stores can order one in first. Thats a truely absurd price, i've had stuff come from abroad for less.


----------



## Doelago

Insurance said:


> any chance they will release an ebook version? i want to read everything in the horus heresy series, but that price is unreasonable.


Would that not technically make it into an *un*limited version instead of limited?


----------



## Worldkiller

There is an Iron Warriors omnibus coming out eventually that will (from what I hear) contain Iron Warrior, the first BL limited edition novella. It is not impossible that this will come out again eventually.


----------



## vulcan666

i would have sworn that was some sort of nid, that would realyl throw the spanner into teh works, but i guess eldar works. out of curiosity, who are the cabal, i know from legion they are a multitude of big and important people that dont like the emperor manage to turn a legion to the side of the warmaster, but that is it.

( looking at it again it could be a bloody krootox)


----------



## jasonbob

They have stated that these novellas will never be printed for 2 years and never in the same format.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Vulkan666: Basically that, in Legion. Though it's also hinted that the Watchers in the Dark on Caliban are also members of the Cabal in _Fallen Angels_ (might they be some sort of Hrud psykers?).

I've heard from somebody (on the BL Bolthole) who went to Black Library Live! this year that they saw that cover art, just didn't know what it was for at the time. It is, supposedly, Salamanders fighting Eldar Exodites.


----------



## ckcrawford

Lord Mephiston said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a Ymgarl Genestealer ? A different type of Tyranid Genestealer ?


Yes. It was a type of Genestealer found on the moon of Ymgarl. Some believe it maybe the remains of a long lost hive fleet, or maybe the first presence of a great hive fleet. Anyhow, they were all but exterminated by the Salamanders. Only very few remain.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

ckcrawford said:


> Yes. It was a type of Genestealer found on the moon of Ymgarl. Some believe it maybe the remains of a long lost hive fleet, or maybe the first presence of a great hive fleet. Anyhow, they were all but exterminated by the Salamanders. Only very few remain.


Very interesting. That means that Tyranid hive fleets existed & raided the galaxy back in the time of the Horus Heresy. Thanks for the info there, ckcrawford.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord Mephiston said:


> Very interesting. That means that Tyranid hive fleets existed & raided the galaxy back in the time of the Horus Heresy. Thanks for the info there, ckcrawford.


No, the Genestealer incident happened _after_ the Horus Heresy, as Inquisitors were involved.


----------



## Lord of the Night

increaso said:


> Price is a bit annoying, but they have sucked me in.
> 
> I wonder if the lizard thing is an Eldar Exodite creature thing.


Good guess. You are correct.










Eldar.. this is gonna be awesome!

Lord of the Night

Edit: (Also my 2000th post :biggrin


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Congrats LotN, although I have 69 more than you .

Also, I've ordered my copy :victory:.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The damn thing's bloody vanishing! None of the others sold this fast, though they aren't HH. I may not be able to get a copy...

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

It went down by 97 within a couple of minuites of it being up.


----------



## Lord of the Night

97? Its down by a 1000 copies already. I need a copy of this to keep my collection of novellas complete, but if I can't get _Promethean Sun_ then theres no point in getting any of the future novellas.

Lord of the Night


----------



## seb2351

$40 Australian dollars for a book costing $90... Damn this addiction *gets out credit card*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> 97? Its down by a 1000 copies already. I need a copy of this to keep my collection of novellas complete, but if I can't get _Promethean Sun_ then theres no point in getting any of the future novellas.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Yeah, it started at 3000 and in the couple of minuites after I ordered mine the novella went down to 2921 copies. :shok:.


----------



## Sacred Feth

Is this signed like the other ones?

EDIT: Nevermind, I see that it is.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Ordered mine :biggrin:


----------



## Sacred Feth

Ergh, I caved and ordered it. I feel dirty now for giving BL so much of my money for _one_ book.

EDIT: 200 copies sold in the last 20 minutes, I can't see this being around much longer beyond midday...get ordering quick if you want a copy.


----------



## NIKT208

Yeah, this was a real indulgance....oh well. Just hope the story is worth it. Vulkan, Ferrus Manus, Mortarion and Eldar in jungles.....what a scrum down!!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Worldkiller said:


> There is an Iron Warriors omnibus coming out eventually that will (from what I hear) contain Iron Warrior, the first BL limited edition novella. It is not impossible that this will come out again eventually.


_"...features an exclusive story that will not be printed anywhere else for at least two years."_

So it probably will be reprinted at some point in the future, just in a different format.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Yeah, just ordered it...as Sacred Feth said, I too feel so dirty for giving them so much money. $86 gone :/ BUT it is the Horus Heresy. Oh and if you guys really want this then hurry up bc after checkout it said there were only 1,379 copies left! Happy shopping! You'll need it after that blow to your purse.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

and another thing. I was wondering If these books are this expensive, then the amount of money BL is going to make is ridiculous. I calculated about 500 copies from here which would be $43K...(43k haha). Holy shit that's a lot of money from books.

at least I hope my math was right haha


----------



## Sacred Feth

brianizbrewtal said:


> and another thing. I was wondering If these books are this expensive, then the amount of money BL is going to make is ridiculous. I calculated about 500 copies from here which would be $43K...(43k haha). Holy shit that's a lot of money from books.
> 
> at least I hope my math was right haha


By the time they are sold, BL will have earned almost £100,000. I doubt it would have cost nearly 1/4 of that to produce these books...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _"...features an exclusive story that will not be printed anywhere else for at least two years."_
> 
> So it probably will be reprinted at some point in the future, just in a different format.


Who cares about the story, its the art and author's signatures that makes it worth buying.

At the rate its selling and that fact that due to BL's BS decision to spring this on us without any time to save cash I will not be getting a copy, nor will I be buying any future novellas, save ADB's because he is my favorite author, after all without a complete collection buying them is pointless.

Lord of the Night


----------



## increaso

I've decided against it.

The novella stories have traditionally been set out as not necessary, but something nice and special.

If I was a Dark Elves fan I would have bought that one, but I wouldn't necessarily buy it as a general WHF fan.

The HH is a nice era to try these different formats, but exclusive limited edition books that form part (if only indirectly) of the larger Horus Heresy story have an element of necessity about them. I mean, c'mon, ADB's 'what Lorgar saw in EoT'; how can that not be necessary reading.

A limited edition format, imo, is a bad idea for the HH.

Fortunately, I am patient. If the story might come out in a couple of years time in a cheaper format, then I will grab it then.

Although I don't care about the sig and the art is slightly less interest to me that the story. I can see LOTN's point from a completist POV.

When did the 90 page books like Xenology and Darkness Riding stop being a good idea?

/sulk over


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I caved, and went to order it, despite my reluctance, but when it changed it to euros it went to €40, with €24 postage I nearly choked. €64 for a novella? Nothing is worth that. Fuck you Black Library, fuck you and your faux salamander skin.


----------



## Doelago

Only 459 copies left? God fuck damnit.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I caved as well. Just ordered mine, despite common sense telling me not to. It better be fucking worth that £40 or im kicking off! :ireful2:

P.S. Student Overdrafts ftw!


----------



## Lord of the Night

I have very good friends, was talking to my best friend a few minutes ago and told him about _Promethean Sun_, he offered to buy it for me and let me pay him back once my money situation improves next week. So thanks to him I will be getting a copy of _Promethean Sun_ after all, and my friend will be getting his money and copies of _Horus Rising_, _False Gods_, _Galaxy in Flames_, _A Thousand Sons_ and _The First Heretic_ for this very nice gift :biggrin:.

I really owe him for this.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

If only my friends would do the same for me :wink:.

Expect there is no need, seeing as I have ordered a copy. 

I *nearly* ordered three by mistake.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

The trend here seems to be:

1. New HH book coming out! I must have it.

2. Post and packaging £10! No thank you sir.

3. Oh what the hell just bought my copy!

Kinda wish I'd bought one now too....


----------



## raider1987

Less than 400 left, from 3000 opening this morning that's insane. If you want one get it now or face an ebay price of over £100...

Edit: less than 300 now so 100 sold in the time it took me to post..


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I *nearly* ordered three by mistake.


That would have been harsh. £120... (Cue dramatic music).

Lord of the Night


----------



## raider1987

I got 2, one for me one for a friend, he is at work so couldn't order his, so I got them both to save on postage as well.


----------



## Marcoos

Bought mne. Saved on p&p by ordering another book at the same time (by saving I do of course mean splitting).

Wasn't greedy enough to buy 2 to take advantage of eBay. Regret that now :grin:


----------



## mal310

Guys Games Workshop is a company in the business to make a profit. Is this too expensive, yes, but simple demand and supply economics and the rate at which this is selling would suggest otherwise. They will take in £120,000 (including the P&P) in one day with this. I don’t know the outgoings of course but I suspect a healthy amount of that will be profit. I’m sure this will encourage them to produce more HH work which I feel is a good thing.

What I really don’t like about it though is the P&P costs. At £10 you know that the company is not being charged this and it comes across as disingenuous. They are making enough from the book and should quote a fair P&P. Not impressed with that at all.


----------



## Lord of the Night

250 copies left.

I do enjoy the novellas, I accept that they are pricey and I think £30 is enough, the extra postage charge is insulting in my opinion, though if it were just £3 I wouldn't mind. But today has virtually guaranteed that there will be a lot more Horus Heresy novellas, _Promethean Sun_ has sold faster than cheap drugs, in just one day all 3k copies are gone. It took weeks for _Iron Warrior_ and _Daenyathos_ to sell out and _The Bloody Handed_ only sold 500 copies. I imagine they'll only sell quicker with the next one, which is ADB's Word Bearers novella.

Lord of the Night


----------



## NIKT208

Lord of the Night said:


> 250 copies left.
> 
> I do enjoy the novellas, I accept that they are pricey and I think £30 is enough, the extra postage charge is insulting in my opinion, though if it were just £3 I wouldn't mind. But today has virtually guaranteed that there will be a lot more Horus Heresy novellas, _Promethean Sun_ has sold faster than cheap drugs, in just one day all 3k copies are gone. It took weeks for _Iron Warrior_ and _Daenyathos_ to sell out and _The Bloody Handed_ only sold 500 copies. I imagine they'll only sell quicker with the next one, which is ADB's Word Bearers novella.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Agreed, I got mine early just in case. I didnt think it would sell this fast. Although, alot of the demand is due to the fact that it is a limited edition Heresy title. If Black Library decides to publish lots more of these, then they wont be so special, and interest will certainly wane. Personally I can't see this happening, BL seem quite shrewd about their business opportunities, so drip feeding them seems to be on the cards. 

All that said, ADB's Lorgar novella will most likely sell in less than half the time.


----------



## mal310

Seems as though BL ordering system has gone into meltdown. I find the explanation a bit odd. Surely it can’t be too difficult to work out how many books have been sold and how much stock is left!!!! Three days to sort that out. Hmmm Someone needs a boot in the rear end I suspect.


----------



## NIKT208

mal310 said:


> Seems as though BL ordering system has gone into meltdown. I find the explanation a bit odd. Surely it can’t be too difficult to work out how many books have been sold and how much stock is left!!!! Three days to sort that out. Hmmm Someone needs a boot in the rear end I suspect.


If they come back on Monday with another 2000 copies, which miraculously appeared over the weekend I am going to go utterly ballistic!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

NIKT208 said:


> If they come back on Monday with another 2000 copies, which miraculously appeared over the weekend I am going to go utterly ballistic!!!


I doubt that many, though they may release another 1000 copies due to the overwhelming response, give a few more people a chance to read the novella.


----------



## jasonbob

I can't believe my alarm clock didn't go off at the right time


----------



## NIKT208

Lord of the Night said:


> I doubt that many, though they may release another 1000 copies due to the overwhelming response, give a few more people a chance to read the novella.


Thats still damn sneaky, but quite expected in I'm honest.


----------



## Insurance

Doelago said:


> Would that not technically make it into an *un*limited version instead of limited?


i would like to read the story and nothing more. i refuse to spend $50 plus dollars to read a short story in a fancy cover. if black library has a million or more horus heresy readers, they should be offering an ebook edition out of courtesy to the people they are making their living off of. plus, they would still make a significant profit off an ebook edition. 

i'll just wait until one of the 3000 buyers scans it and makes it an internet library edition. 

i'm already drafting a letter to black library to express my disgust.


----------



## constantin_valdor

thank god for working 9-5  ordered mine first thing and money isnt an issue for me, the postage was a tad shocking but in the end i just shrugged and brought it lol best £40 i spent today


----------



## raider1987

To be honest I hope they don't print thousands more of these, I was willing to pay £40 for something special and very limited. If they suddenly decide that on the 18th there putting tens of thousands up, I wont be pleased. I would like to say I would avoid them in the future.... but ADB's I will defiantly get.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

According to the Black Library Website, it says the following:



> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> 
> Promethean Sun, the first limited edition Horus Heresy novella, went on sale this morning. The response has been amazing, with over a thousand of the 3,000 copies selling in the first hour alone.
> 
> Due to the massive demand for this title, we have temporarily removed it from sale to ensure that we have enough stock to satisfy all existing orders. We will repost any remaining stock at 12 noon (GMT) on Monday 18 April.


----------



## Doelago

It has sold out. :shok: Nooooooo! I did not get a copy! :cray:


----------



## raider1987

Doelago said:


> It has sold out. :shok: Nooooooo! I did not get a copy! :cray:


Book the 18th off work and sit there refreshing bl.com and you might get lucky, or its ebay and TRULY extortionate prices.


----------



## Doelago

raider1987 said:


> Book the 18th off work and sit there refreshing bl.com and you might get lucky, or its ebay and TRULY extortionate prices.


Wont get away with skipping school. But it might be worth a try.


----------



## Vaz

Ordered 3. £60 profit on each, I think.


----------



## raider1987

And I think with Doelago you might have your first customer lol.


----------



## Doelago

raider1987 said:


> And I think with Doelago you might have your first customer lol.


Probably not, but whatever.


----------



## increaso

I've faltered and bought one, but as an investment I think it it poor in comparison to, say, GD model. Not that I don't think you will make some profit.

1) It is suggested that it will be re-released in a few years (but not as a LE novella). This takes away some of the 'get it now' factor and puts a timer on the period for ebaying.

2) Whilst the story is part of the HH arc, it is far enough removed from the main story that there isn't an urgency to know it's content.

3) It will end up getting digitally pirated or the plot spewed out on the forums.

If I am wrong, I will read it and sell.


----------



## Vaz

They've given 2 years as a guideline. 6 months is an excellent time, before the Christmas sale rush. October is when people are beginning to think about it, but not be looking for the best deal among a load of others are having the same idea.

It's worked for me in the past; I've been able to get at least a 30% mark up on limited goods, and if people are as keen as the selling speed has shown - a £70-100 Price is fairly understandable. It worked on a "The Loathsome Ratmen and All Their Vile Kin", "Xenology" and "Liber Chaotica".


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> It has sold out. :shok: Nooooooo! I did not get a copy! :cray:


It hadn't sold out when they took it down. At least 250 copies were still there. Just wait and check every day, nobody knows when they'll put it back up so just check every now and then and order a copy when they go back up.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974

Well, sale for the novella is over already. Sucks big ole ork ballz, but ah well, I'm sure they'll have a 2nd printing some time down the road.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Lord of the Night said:


> It hadn't sold out when they took it down. At least 250 copies were still there. Just wait and check every day, nobody knows when they'll put it back up so just check every now and then and order a copy when they go back up.
> 
> Lord of the Night





Diatribe1974 said:


> Well, sale for the novella is over already. Sucks big ole ork ballz, but ah well, I'm sure they'll have a 2nd printing some time down the road.


I reiterate my quote above. _Promethean Sun_ is not out of stock yet, over 200 copies remained before it was taken down. Black Library are merely making sure that they have all 3000 copies ready to ship together, rather than ship a thousand copies then wait for the rest to arrive.


Edit: Just found this at Black Library.



Black Library said:


> Due the massive demand for this title we have temporarily removed it from sale to ensure that we have enough stock to satisfy all existing orders. We will repost any remaining stock at 12.00 UK local time on Monday 18 April.


There you go.

Lord of the Night


----------



## gen.ahab

Oddly enough, they wouldn't except my credit card even though there is well over a grand in that one. Huh...... Fuck you black library...... Twats.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

gen.ahab said:


> Oddly enough, they wouldn't except my credit card even though there is well over a grand in that one. Huh...... Fuck you black library...... Twats.


Nah don't worry man, thats just a server error that BL & GW's websites like Forge World have sometimes. I got the error once too. Just retry again in a few hours time. :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab

I would, however, it is currently not available for purchase.


----------



## March of Time

I just hope i can buy one on monday,if not :suicide:


----------



## Worldkiller

Alas, I could not afford Promethium Sun last night, hopefully on Monday i will though, though the odds are slim. I was hoping to be able to get a copy of every limited edition novella, and it seems that after getting the first three this dream shall be dashed. Would y'all who have not been able to get one mind holding off on Monday until it gets to 249 copies? I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Worldkiller said:


> Alas, I could not afford Promethium Sun last night, hopefully on Monday i will though, though the odds are slim. I was hoping to be able to get a copy of every limited edition novella, and it seems that after getting the first three this dream shall be dashed. Would y'all who have not been able to get one mind holding off on Monday until it gets to 249 copies? I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't worry, if you can afford it its not a matter of time. Just be ready at 12.00pm UK time to order your copy. I'm not sure what time zone you are in but I think your seven hours behind us, so that would mean 5.00am for you, just get up really early or stay up really late.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller

Lord of the Night said:


> Don't worry, if you can afford it its not a matter of time. Just be ready at 12.00pm UK time to order your copy. I'm not sure what time zone you are in but I think your seven hours behind us, so that would mean 5.00am for you, just get up really early or stay up really late.
> 
> Lord of the Night



Haha, I stayed up till 2 in the morning only to find my estimate was an hour off last night (9am in the UK is 3am in Texas). Oh well, I can always do it twice, and nothing important is going to happen college wise on Monday anyway.


----------



## Doelago

So... 10.00 Finish time then, eh? [Looks at calender] Emperor damn it, I am in school. 

Solution 1: Go to school and miss the book.

Solution 2: Fuck school, and get the book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> So... 10.00 Finish time then, eh? [Looks at calender] Emperor damn it, I am in school.
> 
> Solution 1: Go to school and miss the book.
> 
> Solution 2: Fuck school, and get the book.


Heres two answers to those questions.

School = Will be there the next day.

Book = Will not be there the next day.

Hope that helps you choose.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Heres two answers to those questions.
> 
> School = Will be there the next day.
> 
> Book = Will not be there the next day.
> 
> Hope that helps you choose.
> 
> Lord of the Night


It did indeed.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> It did indeed.


Glad I could help :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## gen.ahab

My perspective:

School: Important 

This Novella: limited edition book from a second rate author. 
I would go to school.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

gen.ahab said:


> This Novella: limited edition book from a second rate author.


Well, Nick Kyme is definately not as good as Abnett, Mcneil & ADB, but he's getting better with every book he writes.

But yeah, I agree with you there. compared to the top guns of BL, he still has a way to go IMO.

This novella written by any of the above mentioned 3 authors would have been a whole different story though....


----------



## Diatribe1974

gen.ahab said:


> My perspective:
> 
> School: Important
> 
> This Novella: limited edition book from a second rate author.
> I would go to school.


Calling Kyme a 2nd Rate Author is like calling Goto a master storyteller that everyone clamors for more of his works. (i.e. Yer a little off on both accounts). Kyme's not bad at all these days, wherein Goto, he's still loathed on the forums.


----------



## gen.ahab

I said nothing about Goto and, IMO, Kyme is a second rate author.


----------



## vulcan666

i was going to buy the book but then i relised i needed the money for tomb kings, so i guess i will just have to wait two years and see if they release it then


----------



## Lord of the Night

gen.ahab said:


> I said nothing about Goto and, IMO, Kyme is a second rate author.


I disagree.



Lord Mephiston said:


> Well, Nick Kyme is definately not as good as Abnett, Mcneil & ADB, but he's getting better with every book he writes.
> 
> But yeah, I agree with you there. compared to the top guns of BL, he still has a way to go IMO.
> 
> This novella written by any of the above mentioned 3 authors would have been a whole different story though....


I dunno about that. Right now I prefer Kyme over McNeill, The _Tome of Fire_ Trilogy is probably the best 40k loyalist Astartes series available right now. Kyme is quite a good author, I say he's definitely in the Black Library Top Five.

And ADB is writing a novella, that is the next one to be released. Word Bearers. I will admit that ADB's will likely be better but Kyme's is still worth buying, he's a good author.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> I disagree.


Seconded. I really like Kyme. His handling of marines is second only to ADB in the BL stable IMO.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> I disagree.


I agree with Gen and disagree with your disagree :grin:

Kyme is an ok author, his books can be a pleasant enough read they're just not excellent like a number of other BL authors.

He might just about make it into the Top 10 in my view.


----------



## JaqTaar

For that kind of price, it should be wrapped in actual lizard skin. :wink:

I'll gladly wait those two years for it to be published in an anthology.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> I agree with Gen and disagree with your disagree :grin:
> 
> Kyme is an ok author, his books can be a pleasant enough read they're just not excellent like a number of other BL authors.
> 
> He might just about make it into the Top 10 in my view.


Well I disagree with your disagreement with my disagreement :laugh:

I'll admit that Kyme isn't on par with ADB, he is brilliant, but I do think that his work with Imperial Space Marines is one of Black Library's best recently. Kyme is in my Top 5 of 40k authors, though if I were to add Fantasy authors he would drop into the Top 10.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord Mephiston

I must disagree with you about Tome of Fire being the best SM trilogy. IMHO the best SM series is the Grey Knights trilogy by Ben Counter. Close 2nd comes Word Bearers by Anthony Reynolds, followed by ADB's NL series.

P.S. Tome Of Fire Trilogy & NL trilogy aren't even complete yet :grin: So I think judgement should be passed on these 2 trilogies once they are complete. TBH I had a hard time finishing Salamander. Firedrake was better. But I didn't like the Fireborn audio drama at all...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Lord Mephiston said:


> I must disagree with you about Tome of Fire being the best SM trilogy. IMHO the best SM series is the Grey Knights trilogy by Ben Counter. Close 2nd comes Word Bearers by Anthony Reynolds, followed by ADB's NL series.
> 
> P.S. Tome Of Fire Trilogy & NL trilogy aren't even complete yet :grin: So I think judgement should be passed on these 2 trilogies once they are complete. TBH I had a hard time finishing Salamander. Firedrake was better. But I didn't like the Fireborn audio drama at all...


I said Imperial, not Chaos. I don't grade them against each other, too many differences in characters, stories, and overall themes, its like comparing apples to oranges. Salamanders is the best loyalist series for me, and ADB's Night Lords is the best Chaos series. Grey Knights is good but its not on the same level as Salamanders, at least not for me.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Sacred Feth

Lord of the Night said:


> Right now I prefer Kyme over McNeill, The _Tome of Fire_ Trilogy is probably the best 40k loyalist Astartes series available right now. Kyme is quite a good author, I say he's definitely in the Black Library Top Five.


I agree with this.


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Grey Knights is good but its not on the same level as Salamanders, at least not for me.
> 
> Lord of the Night


I must agree with this, even though the only Salamanders story I have read was in "Heroes of the Space Marines", and simply put, it was amazing. And so is everything else that he has written that I have read.


----------



## increaso

Employees of GW that get into the writing game always get criticism.

For me, the author of the story is unimportant. If I don't like an author I might not read their 40k book, but I am going to read any book that is part of the self-contained HH series. 

I bought it because I am a HH addict and it was pay day (and I got a bonus). The planets were alligned.

If the roles were reversed and ADB was doing this story and Nick Kyme did 'What Lorgar saw in EoT' then I am fairly certain, that if I could only afford one, I would get the Lorgar one (or wait two years and pray they bring the 'no frills' version out). ADB's Lorgar novella (from what we know so far about both) is more relevant and integral to why the HH started.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Lord of the Night said:


> I said Imperial, not Chaos. I don't grade them against each other, too many differences in characters, stories, and overall themes, its like comparing apples to oranges. Salamanders is the best loyalist series for me, and ADB's Night Lords is the best Chaos series. Grey Knights is good but its not on the same level as Salamanders, at least not for me.
> 
> Lord of the Night


oops sorry about that. Silly me, wasn't paying too much attention to detail there. Just read it as Space Marines in general :biggrin: 

Anyways, It's Ben Counter's skill at describing terrain and the transformation of Justicar Alaric from your average zealous GK to a Jack Bauer/MacGyver-esque badass, in addition to him being arguably the most CLEVER/INTELLEGENT Astartes I have read about ( the way he uses his BRAIN instead of the usual faith in the Emperor/Primarch to take care of pressing issues like Gargatuloth and literal destruction of an entire Daemon World ) is what makes the GK series unique & the best in my honest opinion.

Strangely, I don't find Ben Counter's Soul Drinker series to be interesting at all

But hey, no one's saying that Nick Kyme is a bad author by any means. Have you read Fall Of Damnos ? It's a very interesting Ultramarines story by NK.


----------



## Diatribe1974

gen.ahab said:


> I said nothing about Goto and, IMO, Kyme is a second rate author.


I only mentioned Goto as a means to show that you're rather off in calling Kyme a 2nd rate author. After reading his short story in the "Legends of the Space Marines", it's really got me interested in reading his 2 Salamanders novels currently out, wherein with Goto, I'm not sure I will voluntarily buy anything of his again.


----------



## gen.ahab

Thats your opinion. Also, saying that there is someone even less qualified does not help his case. It's something like trying to say that one piece of shit doesn't smell bad simply because there is another shit that smells even worse, the first shit still smells regardless.

EDIT: Of course, that is all just my opinion.


----------



## TheReverend

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fuck you Black Library, fuck you and your faux salamander skin.


you could buy a real salamander skin cloak for the money they'll be making on this!



Lord Mephiston said:


> I must disagree with you about Tome of Fire being the best SM trilogy. IMHO the best SM series is the Grey Knights trilogy by Ben Counter. Close 2nd comes Word Bearers by Anthony Reynolds, followed by ADB's NL series.


I agree, Grey Knights was awesome. Though the first Space Wolves trilogy was also great, but I'm a big SW fan so my judgement may be impaired...


----------



## raider1987

When will these be sent to us... and considering the delivery price hopefully it would be next day as they could deliver them all in by helicopter. And the only Kyme Novel I have read was Fall of Damnos and it freaking ruled, I also read Blackreach but that was just a short story really. So I ordered the salamander novels and the audio book firedrake.


----------



## rafunparked

I don't think kyme is a bad author but not as good as ADB,Abnett or McNeil. I own the salamander series and fall of damnos plus the short stories not to mention I ordered the novella so I'm not biased or jaded in my opinion. He just seems to heavy handed on things he wants to get across. I just pray that the novella doesn't beat me in the face with the whole anvil they were forged and fire they tempered stuff he constantly throws at you in his series. It seems like every other sentence contained something along those lines. And iv also noticed all his stories tend to follow the same type of marines. He makes them all whiny and moody that someone died they liked. Every other series I read has it that when a marines friend or mentor dies they don't go slit there wrist the next day. Man up marines shit. In damnos and salamanders he has multiple whiny backgrounds for marines. His stories are good but some times his way of getting there is a little rough. 
/end rant


----------



## Lord Mephiston

I was wondering though, why make these novellas limited edition ? why not make them an anthology & sell them as normal ? Also, put that artwork & extra stuff into sourcebooks. 

Then these will sell just fine IMHO. Or if you're really making them limited edition & pricing them like that, then actually do stuff like wrapping this one in real salamander skin :biggrin:

Give us some shit that we can put in a meuseum or something :laugh:


----------



## Mob

rafunparked said:


> I don't think kyme is a bad author but not as good as ADB,Abnett or McNeil. I own the salamander series and fall of damnos plus the short stories not to mention I ordered the novella so I'm not biased or jaded in my opinion. He just seems to heavy handed on things he wants to get across. I just pray that the novella doesn't beat me in the face with the whole anvil they were forged and fire they tempered stuff he constantly throws at you in his series. It seems like every other sentence contained something along those lines. And iv also noticed all his stories tend to follow the same type of marines. He makes them all whiny and moody that someone died they liked. Every other series I read has it that when a marines friend or mentor dies they don't go slit there wrist the next day. Man up marines shit. In damnos and salamanders he has multiple whiny backgrounds for marines. His stories are good but some times his way of getting there is a little rough.
> /end rant


Agreed. I find him a very cynical and mechanical writer. By that I mean he creates whiny, angsty marines, uses repeated simple imagery and injects pointless 'Cool' crap in a deliberate (IMHO) effort to craft his work at an upper-juvenile reading level. I'm rather hesitant about the positives he'll bring to the HH (other than adding Salamanders to the series). I mean, his short in Age of Darkness was pretty average.
Having said that, he clearly has talent, his stuff is readable and I liked both the Marines Malevolent and Iagon. Shame about the latter's name, though.
I'm looking forward to the reception Promethean Sun gets and hoping Kyme's future work changes my opinion of it so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Get ready people. Only a few minutes until the final copies of Promethean Sun go on sale, if you want one keep your Black Library page open at all times and keep refreshing. Good luck.

Lord of the Night


----------



## NIKT208

Oh look. They miraculously found another 1500 copies. Quite a jump from the 200 they had left right?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Either that, or they're not very good at counting .


----------



## Lord of the Night

Yeah definitely, but at least it means more people can get copies of the novella.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Sacred Feth

NIKT208 said:


> Oh look. They miraculously found another 1500 copies. Quite a jump from the 200 they had left right?


Yeah, funny that... -.-


----------



## Worldkiller

NIKT208 said:


> Oh look. They miraculously found another 1500 copies. Quite a jump from the 200 they had left right?


I don't really care. I also don't care that in the end, it might well just be a way to rip more money off the fans. I don't care, because after plodding through a website that was crushed by the weight of so many people trying to get Promethean Sun, I got my copy. Hopeless addiction to everything BL, thy name is Worldkiller.


----------



## NIKT208

To be honest, I expected this to happen. They would have been mad to have not capitalised on Friday's success. However the onus is now on them to deliver. If this novella turns out to be anything less than awesome, people will be not be so eager next time around, knowing what a cash grab this one turned out to be.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Worldkiller said:


> I don't really care. I also don't care that in the end, it might well just be a way to rip more money off the fans. I don't care, because after plodding through a website that was crushed by the weight of so many people trying to get Promethean Sun, I got my copy. Hopeless addiction to everything BL, thy name is Worldkiller.


Congrats. And your not the only Black Library addict out there.

Lord of the Night


----------



## radicallight

"Ok,ok everybody. Places please.
If the first 30,000 of you could please line up and drop your trousers, the GW cash troll will be along in a moment.."
*a terrifying shuffling sound*
"cash for the cash god!! Pre-orders for the throne of profit!!"
*the unspeakable sound of 30,000 shmucks getting buggered*


----------



## Cowlicker16

Thanks me for having a nice big disposable income, I don't really care what they do with it anymore I got my copy Friday when they had about 300 left. So when are they shipping? I heard this last Sat. but can't find where I read it


----------



## Lord Mephiston

IMO they should do away with this limited edition crap. Just publish nice stories in anthologies or novels as usual & get it over with.

This coming from a guy who didnt wait one second before ordering his copy. 

*sigh* :ireful2:


----------



## March of Time

Lord Mephiston said:


> IMO they should do away with this limited edition crap. Just publish nice stories in anthologies or novels as usual & get it over with...


But i like black librarys limited edition crap :blush:


----------



## raider1987

Cowlicker16 said:


> Thanks me for having a nice big disposable income, I don't really care what they do with it anymore I got my copy Friday when they had about 300 left. So when are they shipping? I heard this last Sat. but can't find where I read it



I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Should ship today IMO, as it's the first working day of the week...

Cmon BL, don't be lazy now :ireful2:


----------



## NIKT208

Lord Mephiston said:


> Should ship today IMO, as it's the first working day of the week...
> 
> Cmon BL, don't be lazy now :ireful2:


On the BL website, it has the book down as PREORDER. I believe this means it will be sent out when they start shipping Age of Darkness and Blood Reaver etc. I may be mistaken though. I reckon they will wait until todays close of business before arranging all immediate orders.


----------



## increaso

Since it's listed as 'pre-order' I reckon it could be a while.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

NIKT208 said:


> On the BL website, it has the book down as PREORDER. I believe this means it will be sent out when they start shipping Age of Darkness and Blood Reaver etc. I may be mistaken though. I reckon they will wait until todays close of business before arranging all immediate orders.


Considering _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ were sent out about 2 weeks ago, that can't be true.


----------



## Lord of the Night

NIKT208 said:


> On the BL website, it has the book down as PREORDER. I believe this means it will be sent out when they start shipping Age of Darkness and Blood Reaver etc. I may be mistaken though. I reckon they will wait until todays close of business before arranging all immediate orders.


They've already shipped those two. I imagine the novella will be shipped out in the next few days, and will take a few days to arrive.

Lord of the Night


----------



## NIKT208

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Considering _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ were sent out about 2 weeks ago, that can't be true.


Hah Hah, woops, my mistake. I got both of those at BLL, so I wouldnt know. Thats good news then. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Mephiston

I ordered the novella along with Darkblade. Hopefully both should arrive by Friday, or Monday max...


----------



## Doelago

Dang, 40 copies have went during the time it took me to register to the site... Still have to convince to only owner of a Visa card in the house to order me one... :suicide:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Better hurry up then Doelago, not long left.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Better hurry up then Doelago, not long left.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Indeed not. A hundred copies have went in less than 10 minutes, so yea, I am fucked, and wont get it. :cray: 

I need to get a Visa card of my own, other vise I will not be able to get the one from ADB, whenever that one is released.


----------



## Sacred Feth

Lord of the Night said:


> and will take a few days to arrive.


For £10 it had better bloody arrive the next morning after dispatch.

By helicopter.

...and gift wrapped.


----------



## Doelago

Sacred Feth said:


> For £10 it had better bloody arrive the next morning after dispatch.
> 
> By helicopter.
> 
> ...and gift wrapped.


Thats not enough. I want one of the High Lords of Terra to come and personally deliver it.


----------



## Insurance

$50 subtotal
$36 delivery
$86 total

:nono:

black library just lost this customer.


----------



## increaso

From Narry at BL Bolthole



> Twitter (@blacklibrary) says BL expect to start shipping Promethean Sun out from May 9th.


----------



## gen.ahab

$136? Are you fucking with me? It better include a pen that can scratch my ass from orbit and a working fucking boltgun. Thats bullshit, sorry BL, but fuck off. I can buy an IAB for that price.

EDIT: You would have to be out of your fucking mind to cough up that much money for anything less than a collaborative effort by some form of super group suck as Edgar Allan Poe, Herman Melville and fucking Buddha.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

This is just as retarded as when Katy Perry married that guy who looks like a girl.


----------



## Doelago

125 copies left...


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> 125 copies left...


Thats 124 more than you need. :shok: Unless you really want to make a profit off of this, I suggest just the one.


----------



## Doelago

gen.ahab said:


> Thats 124 more than you need. :shok: Unless you really want to make a profit off of this, I suggest just the one.


:laugh: God damn it, dont give me any funny ideas. 

But no. The thing is, I need more toiler paper.


----------



## Cowlicker16

The real part that sucks is it can't do APO, have to ship it back home and have them mail it to me...even if it shipped tomorrow not getting this for awhile


----------



## Doelago

Will not be able to get one... :cray:

Well... Should only be a couple of days before "Blood Pact" arrives. Plenty of time to come up with ways to commit suicide.


----------



## gharbad

On the one hand i d love to buy this but the price is just too much, esp with those mad shipping costs for a bloody book they can put in a cardboard sleeve they can ship as regular mail.

Thing is if you get this one youd want the others that get released the coming months and thats just not worth the price to me. Guess ill just get the story somewhere else and buy the novel once it releases in 2 years.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Oh god, I really really hope that the Astartes in this one are not the Angsty Marines of NK's usual Salamander stories. 

I have a feeling that I should have passed this one & waited for ADB's upcoming novella...

Edit : Damn me for buying into the hype...


----------



## Lord of the Night

As I type this only one copy, yes one, remains. Amazing how fast this novella sold out.

Edit: It was sold before I could finish this post.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> Will not be able to get one... :cray:
> 
> Well... Should only be a couple of days before "Blood Pact" arrives. Plenty of time to come up with ways to commit suicide.


There's still Ebay, someone will eventually sell one and perhaps you'll be able to get a copy then. And there's still ADB's novella to come, which will definitely be better than _Promethean Sun_.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> There's still Ebay, someone will eventually sell one and perhaps you'll be able to get a copy then. And there's still ADB's novella to come, which will definitely be better than _Promethean Sun_.
> 
> Lord of the Night


I'll wait to get the 2nd printings before I touch ANYTHING on Ebay. If there's no 2nd printing, ah well, at least I still didn't touch Ebay.


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> There's still Ebay, someone will eventually sell one and perhaps you'll be able to get a copy then. And there's still ADB's novella to come, which will definitely be better than _Promethean Sun_.
> 
> Lord of the Night


I am not willing to pay more than the 64€ I was just about to pay. I would have been able to order it half an hour after it sold out, so guess if I am pissed. 

God damn it, got to get a Visa card for myself now.


----------



## Roninman

Lord of the Night said:


> There's still Ebay, someone will eventually sell one and perhaps you'll be able to get a copy then. And there's still ADB's novella to come, which will definitely be better than _Promethean Sun_.
> 
> Lord of the Night


You 100% sure if ADBs novel will be better since none of us has read either of them? His track record so far has been maybe greatest among of all BL authors but someday.. 

Besides this novella will be available later time as short story somewhere, but not in next 2 years they say.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Roninman said:


> You 100% sure if ADBs novel will be better since none of us has read either of them? His track record so far has been maybe greatest among of all BL authors but someday..
> 
> Besides this novella will be available later time as short story somewhere, but not in next 2 years they say.


Considering that its ADB, and the story will be about Lorgar's journey through the Eye of Terror to meet the Chaos Gods, yeah i'm confident it'll be better. Nothing against Ser Kyme, I'm just really confident in ADB's work. His novels have been consistently great, _Blood Reaver_ is gaining maxed out scores left and right.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Sacred Feth

If it's anything less than awesome, I look forward to reading the hordes of scathing reviews on the BL site...


----------



## aquatic_foible

gharbad said:


> On the one hand i d love to buy this but the price is just too much, esp with those mad shipping costs for a bloody book they can put in a cardboard sleeve they can ship as regular mail


Think how pissed you'd be if you spent thirty quid on a book, and then the Royal Mail lost it...for something like this, I'm willing to swallow the extra postage...

I'm looking forward to receiving my copy - hopefully it will be a good read! if not, there's always ebay!


----------



## March of Time

Promethean Sun is back in stock again :shok:


----------



## Lord Mephiston

March of Time said:


> Promethean Sun is back in stock again :shok:


Seems like it's not as "limited" as I thought it was :laugh:


----------



## Marcoos

It's a shame the £10 p&p doesn't get it to you in a timely manner. Am I wrong to have expected the book to be posted on Friday and be with me by now?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

No, it says that it is a pre-order and will be released in May.


----------



## gen.ahab

Still can't justify spending $86 on a book. Damn.


----------



## Doelago

*WHAT THE GOD DAMN FAT HELL? *

It is in stock... Again? I demand a god damn good explanation for this bullshit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

As I type there have been another 666 copies that appeared out of thin air it seems.

Sorry 665.

I am not planning to buy this since it does not seem integral to the HH storyline. I might have my eye on future novellas if they were more interesting.

Next book I am planning on getting is Path of the Seer. Just sent the notification to tell me when it is available to order. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Thyr

I really wish people would take the time to read what BL has to say on their page:



> Promethean Sun update
> 
> Promethean Sun has been tremendously popular, as you’ll have seen if you’ve visited the site while it’s been on sale. In fact, it’s been so popular that it’s highlighted an issue in the way that the website operates. The immense quantities of Promethean Sun all going through the system at once have actually broken the counter that shows available stock.
> 
> This is why we had to remove the product from sale on Friday and are now reviewing all orders & stock level daily – to ensure that everyone who has placed an order will get a copy.
> 
> Now that we’re aware of the issue, we’ll be able to fix it for the next limited edition product. With Promethean Sun, we can only apologise for the inconvenience, and we appreciate your patience.
> 
> Now for the good news – there are still some copies of Promethean Sun available to buy. If you’ve been unable to get a copy so far, this is your chance!
> 
> Posted by The Black Library Team


http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------



## Grendelrt

I was really happy to get one, but 36 dollars shipping is just dirty....


----------



## Marcoos

Bane_of_Kings said:


> No, it says that it is a pre-order and will be released in May.


I was taking that with a pinch of salt. Age of Darkness is supposed to be released in May but plenty of people seem to have got that already.


----------



## increaso

Marcoos said:


> I was taking that with a pinch of salt. Age of Darkness is supposed to be released in May but plenty of people seem to have got that already.


The very helpful Ragnar at BL:



> Black Library ships out preorders as soon as it has the stock is in and processed, which yes usually means we ship mid month before official publish date.
> 
> Mr Kyme signed pages (3000 of them, no small feat) which have to be bound into the book, it isn't just a certificate which is slipped into the book but rather an integral part of the product.
> 
> The stock for Promethean Sun isn't due to arrive until May 5th at present, meaning the copies won't start despatching until the week beginning May 9th at the earliest.


Taken from BL Bolthole.


----------



## Cowlicker16

I actually find it hilarious that we actually managed to break a counter on the website go us!! But that is too bad that it won't come out till May, oh well what can you do right?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

There are still over 400 left!


----------



## constantin_valdor

I thought they sold the last 500 or so on monday...? it doesnt bother me from my understanding my order was one of the first around 9 am on friday lol yes i am a nerd with far to much money and time on my hands


----------



## jasonbob

Yeah glad to see they kept it up long enough for me to cask my paycheck so I could get one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Too bad that this is dispatched a few days after my birthday .


----------



## gen.ahab

Good fucking god, there is still 500+ of the buggers up there. Looks as though they are running low on people willing to shell out exorbitant amounts of money for book wrapped in fake reptile skin.


----------



## Doelago

gen.ahab said:


> Good fucking god, there is still 500+ of the buggers up there. Looks as though they are running low on people willing to shell out exorbitant amounts of money for book wrapped in fake reptile skin.


I want that fake reptile skin...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just ordered mine, can't wait


----------



## March of Time

Doelago said:


> I want that fake reptile skin...


Then order that fake reptile skin before they sell out k:


----------



## Doelago

March of Time said:


> Then order that fake reptile skin before they sell out k:


Still need the god damned Visa card.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

When exactly is it to come out btw?


----------



## Worldkiller

I am going to find a crocodile, challenge it to single combat in the name of Vulkan, win, skin it, and make it into a book cover for when my copy arrives.


----------



## RudeAwakening79

Words_of_Truth said:


> When exactly is it to come out btw?


I've sent an e-mail to Blacklibrary and they said that the expected shipping date is 6 or 7 may.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

How many pages is it?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

128. I believe it says so on BL's website.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Nah, the book's out of sale so clicking on the button won't let me view the product details and a google search just brought me to this thread.


----------



## Doelago

Malus Darkblade said:


> Nah, the book's out of sale so clicking on the button won't let me view the product details and a google search just brought me to this thread.


Product details? 



> May 2011 • A5 (148mm × 210mm) 128page hardback, numbered, with marker ribbon, custom artwork and hand signed by the author • ISBN 9781849701228


----------



## RudeAwakening79

...can't wait to get home from work, really hope that it will be delivered today


----------



## Sacred Feth

Anyone got their copy yet?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

yeah, I got it yesterday - my review will be up soon on The Founding Fields. Also, bad news for those who don't have it but have ordered it: 



> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> 
> Call in the Tech Priests
> 
> In all the excitement of getting Promethean Sun despatched as quickly as possible, it seems our system has managed to get ahead of itself. Our warehouse team printed off all the packing sheets and prepared packaging in boxes last Friday to be ready to send out the thousands of copies of Promethean Sun as soon as they arrived in our warehouse. Unfortunately, when this happened, our website was tricked into thinking your order had been despatched!
> 
> Over a thousand copies were sent out over the last 72 hours and the rest of the stock is arriving in batches this week as they are being hand finished by our printers. We expect all of them to be sent out by the end of the week, keep an eye on your order details for the tracking reference which will automatically update once your parcel has been registered with UPS.


----------



## Codex Todd

Got mine yesterday, and finished it this morning, though short was still a very good read


----------



## raider1987

BL you are mother fuckers sometimes. I had 2 days off, spent them in my garden reading granted... waiting for a UPS delivery, I could have gone to the gym or left the house in some fashion. Really could have done with being made aware of this sooner. However, I do now have a bitchin' tan.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Mines still not allocated


----------



## aquatic_foible

For all those [myself included] who are wondering where their very expensive book is...

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/call-in-the-tech-priests.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I wasn't even one of the lucky ones who got a false "sent" message


----------



## Sacred Feth

Got mine today. Number 19 of 3000.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Sacred Feth said:


> Got mine today. Number 19 of 3000.


Very nice. I just got mine today, number 920/3000.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Slightly worried mines not even been sent yet.


----------



## raider1987

I was told mine hadn't been sent yet, but it just turned up, mine is 170 I have another one I got for a friend which I haven't opened.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Mines just turned up 2993 out of 3000 sooo close.


----------



## World Eater XII

mines acknolwged but not allocated?

sadface?


----------



## March of Time

World Eater XII said:


> mines acknolwged but not allocated?
> 
> sadface?


I contacted black library today and was told that the last of them would be mailed today,but like you mine has still not been allocated :ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## World Eater XII

i wouldnt be annoyed if i hadnt already paid for the dam thing!


----------

